# Upgrading to a 2TB Interal Hard Drive?



## Morpheus101 (Jan 14, 2006)

Is it possible to install and use a single 2TB internal hard drive on the S3 and use all the space?

I've seen other posts about this subject but I'm unable to get a definitive answer.

Thanks...


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Yes, but the tools to build the drive are not available. You can order a pre-prepared drive for approx $30 above the cost of the bare drive. The drive image that has been passed arround to DIY is for a THD not a S3.

I bought the 2TB drive ready to go and installed it. Works great and saved me a good deal of time. Took all of 10 minutes to do the upgrade.


----------



## Morpheus101 (Jan 14, 2006)

jcthorne said:


> Yes, but the tools to build the drive are not available. You can order a pre-prepared drive for approx $30 above the cost of the bare drive. The drive image that has been passed arround to DIY is for a THD not a S3.
> 
> I bought the 2TB drive ready to go and installed it. Works great and saved me a good deal of time. Took all of 10 minutes to do the upgrade.


What I have is a TCD652160, and I already have the drive.


----------



## moxie1617 (Jan 5, 2004)

Check the sticky at the top of the page. Everything you need to know is there.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

No, the stickey does not cover upgrading a S3 using a 2TB drive.

I suggest getting one from DVR_dude on ebay and be over it. The tools for DIY on a S3 do not exist.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

It is clearly in there. You just need to_ read it._ See section V.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

jcthorne said:


> No, the stickey does not cover upgrading a S3 using a 2TB drive.
> 
> I suggest getting one from DVR_dude on ebay and be over it. The tools for DIY on a S3 do not exist.


I think you're missing the point. The original poster was actually talking about using a 2TB drive on a TivoHD (TCD652160). Though he called it an S3 in the original post, he clarified that it was indeed a TCD652160. So there is in fact a way to use a home-grown 2TB drive in that unit.


----------



## vectorcatch (Nov 21, 2008)

Just to jump in slightly. Reading the sticky indicates you cannot use a 2TB drive (at full capacity) in a TiVo HD unless it is from DVR_Dude. There is no mention of a working 2TB DIY scenario in section V of the sticky.

However, reading elsewhere on the forum and internet, there is talk of a DIY 2TB drive image that works with the TiVo HD, however, there doesn't seem to be any links or explanation other than it exists "somewhere".


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Right, it says there are _no home tools available _and that the max expansion possible at home is less than 2TB.

I'd be interested to see if somewhere on this site there is a tool to expand, as it would have translated to the sticky and bunches of us would be trying it.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

jrtroo said:


> Right, it says there are _no home tools available _and that the max expansion possible at home is less than 2TB.
> 
> I'd be interested to see if somewhere on this site there is a tool to expand, as it would have translated to the sticky and bunches of us would be trying it.


Well, bunches of people have been trying Mr. Broflovski's 2TB TivoHD image for many months now and posting about their experiences in that same sticky thread. I suppose if you still don't believe it, you should head over to that thread and continue to argue the point.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

First the poster said he had a S3 (later corrected to THD). The image passed about only works on a THD.

I obtained the image and installed it on a Hitachi drive and it failed to boot. Tried several things to get it to work and the community at large was of no assistance. I admit several have gotten it to work but it also fails for some. Seems to be drive related. Rather than blindly try different drives and keep my tivo out of commission for some time, I spent the extra $30 with dvr_dude and purchased one of his drives. Perfect installation and has been working fine since.

The OP seems to already have a 2TB drive in hand and a THD. He really has nothing to loose trying the image. He will need to find someone willing to share it with him. The author no longer does.


----------



## tcfcameron (Aug 4, 2010)

It's my understanding several people on here posess a copy of the 2TB "Broflovski" / Hybrid TiVo HD Image. I am asking for you to share it with me. Pretty Please?

I have spent months trying to get a hold of anything that would let me use the full capacity of the 2TB drives I bought for my TiVo HD (TCD652160) units. I consider this a last-resort.

I already spent my money on WD20EADS drives, which are already in-use and working perfectly (except that I'm only able to use half of the capacity). There's no point in telling me about dvr_dude on eBay, or pointing me to any of the web shops selling pre-imaged drives, as I already have the drives I bought, which were purchased BEFORE any of these options were available (I was OK with 1/2 capacity at the time, given the price I got on the drives). I already tried the efnet/ftp route, but that did not provide anything that addresses the >1TB issue.

I promise to abide by the author's wishes that the image not be made publicly accessable (keeping it off all the public file-sharing sites that I have been searching for it on, etc.)

Any responses, whether yay or nay, would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Charlie55 (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm interested in this topic, however, I can't find the sticky anywhere on the page. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Charlie55 said:


> I'm interested in this topic, however, I can't find the sticky anywhere on the page. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=370784

Robb


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

jcthorne said:


> First the poster said he had a S3 (later corrected to THD). The image passed about only works on a THD.
> 
> I obtained the image and installed it on a Hitachi drive and it failed to boot. Tried several things to get it to work and the community at large was of no assistance. I admit several have gotten it to work but it also fails for some. Seems to be drive related. Rather than blindly try different drives and keep my tivo out of commission for some time, I spent the extra $30 with dvr_dude and purchased one of his drives. Perfect installation and has been working fine since.
> 
> The OP seems to already have a 2TB drive in hand and a THD. He really has nothing to loose trying the image. He will need to find someone willing to share it with him. The author no longer does.


I have the image and it will work on any drive from 1Tb to 2Tb, I have tested it on the TiVo-HD and it works great except you can't back up the installed drive image, so one has to start with V11g, the TiVo-HD will upgrade itself to V11h without problems.


----------



## marspinball (Feb 20, 2006)

lessd said:


> I have the image and it will work on any drive from 1Tb to 2Tb, I have tested it on the TiVo-HD and it works great except you can't back up the installed drive image, so one has to start with V11g, the TiVo-HD will upgrade itself to V11h without problems.


Does anyone have this image available?? I would like to try it.

Thanks!!


----------



## little-john (Oct 2, 2005)

Was wondering if anyone had this image. If this a inappropriate post please delete and accept my apologies.


----------



## 11274 (Dec 1, 2001)

little-john said:


> Was wondering if anyone had this image. If this a inappropriate post please delete and accept my apologies.


Has the image turned up?


----------



## retiredqwest (Sep 7, 2010)

Just read this thread.... you don't need an image.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8162697#post8162697

And if you really gotta have 318 hrs. Just run winMFS and turn on Supersize.

Note: This was done on a THD, NOT an S3 or THDXL.

And before you ask....

YES, it copies EVERYTHING..... it is a disk to disk copy. After it is done with the disk copy, it will allow you to expand the drive.


----------

